# Source for purfling



## alanemorrison (Sep 25, 2022)

Some folk here have told me that, after reading my tutorial, they have had difficulty sourcing ornamental purfling in the US.
Incorporating Decorative Guitar Purfling into a Pen.

This is where I purchase my material in the UK 





						Touchstone Tonewoods
					






					www.touchstonetonewoods.co.uk
				




Hope that this helps.

Alan


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 25, 2022)

One of the largest suppliers of guitar components and tools in the US is StewMac. Here's a link to a selection of their purfling ...






						Search - StewMac
					






					www.stewmac.com


----------



## grpass (Sep 26, 2022)

Well now I can add a new word to my vocabulary. Purfling. Who would have guessed.


----------



## alanemorrison (Sep 26, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> One of the largest suppliers of guitar components and tools in the US is StewMac.


Yes, I already checked out Stewmac's website and found only a limited selection. 
Touchstone tonewoods is on my side of the world so handy for me.


----------

